# Error: org.apache.axis2.AxisFault



## fenerli23 (18. Januar 2008)

Hi,
wenn ich eine Dateninhalt vom Datentyp "Timestamp" an meinen Client weiterleiten will entsteht folgender Fehler, voran kann der Grund dieser Fehlermeldung liegen..?


```
ERROR] 
org.apache.axis2.AxisFault
	at org.apache.axis2.AxisFault.makeFault(AxisFault.java:417)
	at org.apache.axis2.transport.http.SOAPMessageFormatter.writeTo(SOAPMessageFormatter.java:72)
	at org.apache.axis2.transport.http.CommonsHTTPTransportSender.sendUsingOutputStream(CommonsHTTPTransportSender.java:294)
	at org.apache.axis2.transport.http.CommonsHTTPTransportSender.invoke(CommonsHTTPTransportSender.java:211)
	at org.apache.axis2.engine.AxisEngine.send(AxisEngine.java:396)
	at org.apache.axis2.receivers.AbstractInOutMessageReceiver.invokeBusinessLogic(AbstractInOutMessageReceiver.java:43)
	at org.apache.axis2.receivers.AbstractMessageReceiver.receive(AbstractMessageReceiver.java:96)
	at org.apache.axis2.engine.AxisEngine.receive(AxisEngine.java:145)
	at org.apache.axis2.transport.http.HTTPTransportUtils.processHTTPPostRequest(HTTPTransportUtils.java:275)
	at org.apache.axis2.transport.http.AxisServlet.doPost(AxisServlet.java:120)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:710)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:803)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:290)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:206)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve.invoke(StandardWrapperValve.java:233)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invoke(StandardContextValve.java:175)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostValve.invoke(StandardHostValve.java:128)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:102)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngineValve.invoke(StandardEngineValve.java:109)
	at org.apache.catalina.connector.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:263)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Processor.process(Http11Processor.java:844)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol$Http11ConnectionHandler.process(Http11Protocol.java:584)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.JIoEndpoint$Worker.run(JIoEndpoint.java:447)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:595)
Caused by: com.ctc.wstx.exc.WstxIOException: null
	at com.ctc.wstx.sw.BaseNsStreamWriter.doWriteEndTag(BaseNsStreamWriter.java:664)
	at com.ctc.wstx.sw.BaseNsStreamWriter.writeEndElement(BaseNsStreamWriter.java:282)
	at org.apache.axiom.om.impl.MTOMXMLStreamWriter.writeEndElement(MTOMXMLStreamWriter.java:106)
	at org.apache.axiom.om.impl.util.OMSerializerUtil.serializeEndpart(OMSerializerUtil.java:49)
	at org.apache.axiom.om.impl.llom.OMElementImpl.internalSerialize(OMElementImpl.java:793)
	at org.apache.axiom.om.impl.llom.OMElementImpl.internalSerializeAndConsume(OMElementImpl.java:814)
	at org.apache.axiom.om.impl.llom.OMElementImpl.internalSerialize(OMElementImpl.java:785)
	at org.apache.axiom.om.impl.llom.OMElementImpl.internalSerializeAndConsume(OMElementImpl.java:814)
	at org.apache.axiom.om.impl.llom.OMElementImpl.internalSerialize(OMElementImpl.java:785)
	at org.apache.axiom.om.impl.llom.OMElementImpl.internalSerializeAndConsume(OMElementImpl.java:814)
	at org.apache.axiom.om.impl.llom.OMElementImpl.internalSerialize(OMElementImpl.java:785)
	at org.apache.axiom.om.impl.llom.OMElementImpl.internalSerializeAndConsume(OMElementImpl.java:814)
	at org.apache.axiom.soap.impl.llom.SOAPEnvelopeImpl.serializeInternally(SOAPEnvelopeImpl.java:237)
	at org.apache.axiom.soap.impl.llom.SOAPEnvelopeImpl.internalSerialize(SOAPEnvelopeImpl.java:225)
	at org.apache.axiom.om.impl.llom.OMElementImpl.internalSerializeAndConsume(OMElementImpl.java:814)
	at org.apache.axiom.om.impl.llom.OMNodeImpl.serializeAndConsume(OMNodeImpl.java:421)
	at org.apache.axis2.transport.http.SOAPMessageFormatter.writeTo(SOAPMessageFormatter.java:68)
	... 22 more
Caused by: ClientAbortException:  java.net.SocketException: Connection reset by peer: socket write error
	at org.apache.catalina.connector.OutputBuffer.realWriteBytes(OutputBuffer.java:358)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.buf.ByteChunk.flushBuffer(ByteChunk.java:434)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.buf.ByteChunk.append(ByteChunk.java:349)
	at org.apache.catalina.connector.OutputBuffer.writeBytes(OutputBuffer.java:381)
	at org.apache.catalina.connector.OutputBuffer.write(OutputBuffer.java:370)
	at org.apache.catalina.connector.CoyoteOutputStream.write(CoyoteOutputStream.java:89)
	at java.io.BufferedOutputStream.flushBuffer(BufferedOutputStream.java:65)
	at java.io.BufferedOutputStream.write(BufferedOutputStream.java:109)
	at com.ctc.wstx.io.UTF8Writer.write(UTF8Writer.java:139)
	at com.ctc.wstx.sw.BufferingXmlWriter.flushBuffer(BufferingXmlWriter.java:1103)
	at com.ctc.wstx.sw.BufferingXmlWriter.writeStartTagEmptyEnd(BufferingXmlWriter.java:754)
	at com.ctc.wstx.sw.BaseNsStreamWriter.doWriteEndTag(BaseNsStreamWriter.java:652)
	... 38 more
Caused by: java.net.SocketException: Connection reset by peer: socket write error
	at java.net.SocketOutputStream.socketWrite0(Native Method)
	at java.net.SocketOutputStream.socketWrite(SocketOutputStream.java:92)
	at java.net.SocketOutputStream.write(SocketOutputStream.java:136)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.InternalOutputBuffer.realWriteBytes(InternalOutputBuffer.java:737)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.buf.ByteChunk.flushBuffer(ByteChunk.java:434)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.buf.ByteChunk.append(ByteChunk.java:349)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.InternalOutputBuffer$OutputStreamOutputBuffer.doWrite(InternalOutputBuffer.java:761)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.filters.ChunkedOutputFilter.doWrite(ChunkedOutputFilter.java:126)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.InternalOutputBuffer.doWrite(InternalOutputBuffer.java:570)
	at org.apache.coyote.Response.doWrite(Response.java:560)
	at org.apache.catalina.connector.OutputBuffer.realWriteBytes(OutputBuffer.java:353)
	... 49 more
```


----------

